# Lateral CIPP pipe patches



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Who's using them and what are your results? Which system did you choose and why? Any issues one brand has over another? Thanks.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've heard good things about this company, LMK Technologies

http://performanceliner.com/


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I second LMK and they aren't nearly as expensive as Permaliner and they have some nice benefits over permaliner as far as end result making the product better.

If your interested I can put you in touch with one of my facebook buddies who is actually now a sales rep, he used to own a plumbing company and owned a nice permaliner 5th wheel, then sold that set up and owned LMK until he started working with them. That's some proof about how good their product is if you ask me.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

We line pipe. We put our own unit's together.

spot repair is mostly what we do because of alot of the budgets and other work that goes around the repair.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

drs said:


> We line pipe. We put our own unit's together.
> 
> spot repair is mostly what we do because of alot of the budgets and other work that goes around the repair.


We do lining also. Curious to know how you built your own unit. You have any pictures of it?


----------



## torontoplumber (Apr 17, 2012)

We are using spot repair from NU Flow on pushing rods. It works fine.
http://www.absolutedp.com


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For patches we use the Pipe patch, (doing 2 tomorrow) They are a bit high for the parts buy hey almost everything in this business costs bucks. The pipe patch is a well thought out system that just plain works. They have ongoing development for small line patches and bends so they are not resting on the current stuff.


----------

